# buying a used truck w/ lift kit?



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

im looking at buying a 07 f150 4x4 with a lift kit already installed, is there anything I should look for when looking at the suspension? I don't know too much about aftermarket lift kits, and would like to know if anyone has any experience with them, what should I look for or what concerns I should have?

its an 07 F150 4.6L 4x4 with 24k miles..

thanks in advance!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

here is a picture of the front suspension. can someone tell me what i'm looking at? Looks as if there is some type of bracket? maybe a leveling kit?


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone..?


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

try f150forum.com you might get a better response. Also the 4.6L doesn't have much power so they are probably running an Edge programmer on it. How much lift are we talking can you show the whole truck?


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

pic


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like a level kit.You should be OK.Plenty of power.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

check out this link: http://www.f150online.com/forums/suspension-28/. should be all you want to know here. if it isn't, then post up. its free to sign up.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am sure its probably ok having only 24k on it. Make sure it was professionally installed.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks like a sway bar drop bracket.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Looks like a sway bar drop bracket.


I believe you are correct.... sway bar drop bracket


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't see a lift kit in the pics, does the rear axle have spacer in it?


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I would stay clear. Most likely where you are buying it from is overcharging you because of the lift. You could probably buy a stock truck and have it done like you want for less. Plus the 4.6 with any kind of bigger tires will be disappointing IMO.

It looks like it could be body lift by the way the frame is showing and the space between the tailpipe and fender.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

The truck price is actually pretty fair IMO. They're asking low 20's Carfax is clean but we all know carfax can be inaccurate, I'm going to inspect the vehicle this weekend so I'll be able to tell if there's been any paint or bodywork done on the car. I also plan on bringing the truck to my shop and setting her up on the frame rack to measure it out to make sure its square and has no damage.

@Brute... I am concerned about the 4.6 being underpowered...=\ Do you think it will be THAT bad?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I test drove a few like what you are looking at and didn't like the low-end power, so I'd be concerned with the oversized tires reducing it even more. For the price range you can get a nice clean f-250 that smokes and knocks a little and will perform the same with any size tire, just my $.02


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

the 5.4 is a dog.....cant imagine what the 4.6 is like with the larger tires! i would continue looking for something else especially if you ever think you will tow anything. even if there is some sort of programmer on this truck to "wake it up" some....still dont think you will be pleased with the performance.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Another question.
Are you going to pull anything or play in MUD??
Is it a pavement pounder or grocery getter??


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes. You are looking at horrible gas millage and maybe pre-mature tranny problems depending on the tire size. It really needs to be re-geared to do it right.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

rippin lips said:


> Another question.
> Are you going to pull anything or play in MUD??
> Is it a pavement pounder or grocery getter??


I'm planning to pull my 18' predator flat bottom and Although I don't plan on playing in the mud toooo much, I do want to be able to go do some muddin if I felt like it. From the sounds of it the 4.6 is not capable of doing that. Is the 4.6 more of a grocery getting that happens to have 4x4?



Brute said:


> Yes. You are looking at horrible gas millage and maybe pre-mature tranny problems depending on the tire size. It really needs to be re-geared to do it right.


What about the 5.4? Does the 5.4 come with a different tranny gear ratios?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I would Supercharge it if I would buy it. Plenty of parts for it on ebay to do just that.


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

koncept1 said:


> I'm planning to pull my 18' predator flat bottom and Although I don't plan on playing in the mud toooo much, I do want to be able to go do some muddin if I felt like it. From the sounds of it the 4.6 is not capable of doing that. Is the 4.6 more of a grocery getting that happens to have 4x4?
> 
> What about the 5.4? Does the 5.4 come with a different tranny gear ratios?


 Underpowered with the bigger tires and the 4.6 Re- gearing the axles would be a must for anything other than puttin' round town.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can anyone ID this liftkit?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Brute said:


> I would stay clear. Most likely where you are buying it from is overcharging you because of the lift. You could probably buy a stock truck and have it done like you want for less. Plus the 4.6 with any kind of bigger tires will be disappointing IMO.
> 
> It looks like it could be body lift by the way the frame is showing and the space between the tailpipe and fender.


This truck is not body lifted. There would be no reason for a sway-bar relocation bracket if it had a body lift....... 4.6 may be under powered, The way gas prices are now, I wouldn't touch a jacked up gas powered ANYTHING. I have a z-71 that had 8 inches, but I dropped it 2 and put smaller tires, just for that reason. Diesel is the way to go for lifted trucks now, especially when you can program them and get in the near 20's MPG on the highway. JMHO


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

koncept1 said:


> Can anyone ID this liftkit?


No name, not well known. If this was a Rancho, Superlift, Procomp, Skyjacker, etc. It would have their name all over it. That truck doesnt look to healthy for only 27,000 miles. Too much rust, it may just be surface rust, but it looks like its been to the beach a lot and not taken care of afterwords. I would PASS.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with above post, to much rust already for a 2007. I am pretty sure by looking at the spacer on the sway bar its an 6" lift but no sure what brand either. Maybe the rust and pressure washing make it come off? LOL 
With all that salt there will be problems to come with the electronic 4wheel drive engagement motor. Been there done that! Not cheap, and wheel bearings, seals, ect... Na I would pass. Nice looking truck tho, but like its been said, underpowered for pulling unless gears are lowered from the common 3:73 to like a 4:11. Im no pro but I have had my share of 4X4 trucks and will never own anything else.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Could it be a custom suspension? I don't see any names, numbers, anything...


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

4.6's are for mustangs, 5.4 are for trucks.
lifted, bigger tires with a 4.6 gas milage will be horrible.

my 2 cents


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys ya'll are 2COOL in my books...

I SURE DO LOVE the way this truck looks, and honestly the rust IS surface rust...working at a body shop n all I "COULD" get all this taken care of...but I'm not paying asking price for the work that needs to be done. 

Now with all that being said, can anyone recommend a used car salesman that isn't going to jack around with me?

btw, I test drove it today..and MAN let me tell yall..this thing drives like its pulling a loaded trailer. =\ waaaay underpowered...even for my taste. Maybe I will look into a F250 diesel..


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

would yall still pass for 24k+ ttl = 26500?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

If it's underpowered it's still underpowered....at any price.....


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Pass.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

thats a pro comp kit...their kits like that dont have the name on them, just the part numbers stamped into it...I do lift kits every week and also think you wont be happy with 35 inch tires and only the 4.6. Hope you find somthing you like.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, looks like I'm gonna pass up this truck...

Thanks for all the help!


----------

